# Gameholecon. Who's going? I am, if you are not want me to cover anything?



## darjr (Oct 26, 2019)

Gameholecon. Who's going? I am, if you are not want me to cover anything?

I'm running a ton of events, adding more soon. But I could make it to a thing or two. Also anyone else here going? Want to meet up?

Gamehole Con


----------



## Parmandur (Oct 26, 2019)

darjr said:


> Gameholecon. Who's going? I am, if you are not want me to cover anything?
> 
> I'm running a ton of events, adding more soon. But I could make it to a thing or two. Also anyone else here going? Want to meet up?
> 
> Gamehole Con




Not going to be there, bit really interested to know what Mearls has to say at the D&D panel.


----------



## darjr (Oct 26, 2019)

I’ll try and make it


----------



## darjr (Oct 27, 2019)

I have a conflict, sorry


----------



## Parmandur (Oct 27, 2019)

darjr said:


> I have a conflict, sorry




Ah, well, you gotta do what you gotta do, and we'll hear what they have to say eventually.


----------



## darjr (Oct 27, 2019)

Im sure I’ll hear and I’ll report ASAP


----------



## darjr (Oct 31, 2019)

Campaign coins! And the soul coins from Beedle and Grimm are huge!


----------



## darjr (Nov 1, 2019)




----------

